# 2011 250Rs Rear Slide



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm brand new to this site, found it while looking for info on the 2011 250RS I'm hoping to get by mid July. I probably read to much into issues with rear slides on earlier models, and now the new one is self supporting. I don't suppose anyone has had one long enough to give a general clue as to how well it works, and does it seem like a solid design?

I'm really looking forward to getting it, but waiting this long (since mid May) one tends to have too much time one ones hands to read all the negatives and not enough of the positives.

Any discussion on the topic would hopfully be reassuring on the new RV jitters.

Thanks.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com!!*

From what I have read here, I think they are working out really well. I think you will be happy with it. Enjoy!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

We have a 250RS with the power rear slide. We have a total of 13 nights and probably 30 in/out cycles on the slides. I weigh 185lbs and DW ~110, the bed slide seems very solid. Last week we camped 4 nights and all the slide cables stayed tight, etc.
So far, so good.
My biggest complaint is getting the damn 30amp power cord back in it's compartment!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sdizzyday said:


> We have a 250RS with the power rear slide. We have a total of 13 nights and probably 30 in/out cycles on the slides. I weigh 185lbs and DW ~110, the bed slide seems very solid. Last week we camped 4 nights and all the slide cables stayed tight, etc.
> So far, so good.
> My biggest complaint is getting the damn 30amp power cord back in it's compartment!


Get one of these and you'll never struggle with it again!

As for the 250RS, it looked like they beefed up the rear wall a lot for the power slide.


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

Nathan said:


> We have a 250RS with the power rear slide. We have a total of 13 nights and probably 30 in/out cycles on the slides. I weigh 185lbs and DW ~110, the bed slide seems very solid. Last week we camped 4 nights and all the slide cables stayed tight, etc.
> So far, so good.
> My biggest complaint is getting the damn 30amp power cord back in it's compartment!


Get one of these and you'll never struggle with it again!

As for the 250RS, it looked like they beefed up the rear wall a lot for the power slide.
[/quote]

I feel better hearing that about the rear wall. One of those things where you see the one you want, place your deposit............and then research!?!?!


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

john7349 said:


> *Welcome to Outbackers.com!!*
> 
> From what I have read here, I think they are working out really well. I think you will be happy with it. Enjoy!


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We have had the 250RS for just over two weeks now







, and have slept in it seven nights. The rear slide seems rock solid. I've even tried giving it a good lift from outside, when it's extended, and it doesn't budge. I had the same concerns as you, but so far I'm thrilled with the setup.

As for the power cable, my DW and I hear you loud and clear. After fighting with it last weekend, I think I found a method that seems to work. As I was pushing the cord into the wall, whenever it seemed to hit resistance, I gave it some clockwise twist while pushing. The entire cord went in and still wasn't that difficult right till the end.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## estrohl (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the same problem with the power cord too but found a quick fix. Once you start having problems twisting it in, take the end of a golf club or something similiar and push around inside the housing. It helps push the cord back and makes putting the rest in easy. Ive busted many knuckles before figuring that out.



sdizzyday said:


> We have a 250RS with the power rear slide. We have a total of 13 nights and probably 30 in/out cycles on the slides. I weigh 185lbs and DW ~110, the bed slide seems very solid. Last week we camped 4 nights and all the slide cables stayed tight, etc.
> So far, so good.
> My biggest complaint is getting the damn 30amp power cord back in it's compartment!


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

As long as I'm picking your collective brain on the 250RS, what are you using for weight dist/ sway control. I never had it on my old 26' Aljo that I just sold. I pulled that with my '04 Avalanche at 65 mph in wind and never had a serious issue but it did get kicked around to a degree, so I definately don't want the "without" route anymore. I also don't want over kill either. My average weekend camping commute is 200 mi round trip give or take. The dealer handles a number of brands, but swears on the E2, "hands down" in his words.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

torotim said:


> As long as I'm picking your collective brain on the 250RS, what are you using for weight dist/ sway control. I never had it on my old 26' Aljo that I just sold. I pulled that with my '04 Avalanche at 65 mph in wind and never had a serious issue but it did get kicked around to a degree, so I definately don't want the "without" route anymore. I also don't want over kill either. My average weekend camping commute is 200 mi round trip give or take. The dealer handles a number of brands, but swears on the E2, "hands down" in his words.


Most around here would recommend either the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam (i.e. straight line). You'll probably want 1000 lb bars for it as well.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

torotim said:


> As long as I'm picking your collective brain on the 250RS, what are you using for weight dist/ sway control. I never had it on my old 26' Aljo that I just sold. I pulled that with my '04 Avalanche at 65 mph in wind and never had a serious issue but it did get kicked around to a degree, so I definately don't want the "without" route anymore. I also don't want over kill either. My average weekend camping commute is 200 mi round trip give or take. The dealer handles a number of brands, but swears on the E2, "hands down" in his words.


I have the Equalizer E2 (1000lb bars) and love it. I am nearing the towing limits of my truck and have pulled up and down steep mountain roads in pretty decent winds. The E2 kept us straight and stable - very happy with it. Be sure to get a power tongue jack or prepare for lots of cranking to get hitched/un-hitched.
I also solved my cord problem by purchasing a 25' 30A extention cord that nicely coils and stores in the rear storage area!


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

We picked up a new 2010 250RS in March from Holman Motors. We have used our new camper a ton (approx 20-25 nights so far). The slides work great. I'm a big guy and had the same concerns when we upgraded from a 2006 23RS (with slide support brackets/rails) to the new 250RS power slide design. The new design is very sturdy and very easy to deploy.

Also - we use the Equalizer hitch set-up with 1000# bars on a 2500 series Suburban (P3 Brake controller) - excellent set-up.

Good luck with your new camper! The 250RS is an awesome unit. I have to figure out how to post pics to this site - I modded our top bunk with wooden removable bunk rails - I want to show off my handy work.

Faups


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The power cord replacement thingy is available on the I'net for about $65 - $80 plus shipping. I recommend you look around before ordering from Camping World. I found one on eBay a while back that sold for $76 plus ~12 shipping (new, too).

It's a nice setup and really does solve the put-it-away problem.

BUT you still have to coil up the cord and store that somewhere. The replacement plug system just solves the "stuff the power cord in the squirrel hole" nuisance.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't help you with the power rear slide question as we have the 2009 25rs, with manual rear slide; works just fine, thanks. After lots of research, we bought the Equalizer hitch and have not regretted the purchase. We tow with a 2009 F150 SCrew, max tow package. As for the mouse hole, we also converted to the Marinco shore power plug-in. I had stripped out 2 of the 3 screws on the cover trying to pull the dang thing in and out! I keep the power cord just inside the left-side door. I tried ebay but finally bit the bullet and bought at Camping World. Yes, it was a few dollars more, but I had it complete and in my hands and installed the next morning. Good luck and have fun with the 25rs!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Have not heard of any real issues to date!


----------

